# Do All Alcoholics Leave Tips?



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

This topic has been bugging me for a while. thought this would be an interesting issue to discuss. Anyway I used to be an active alcoholic and when I went out always gave my bartender a tip. I was never so broke I couldn't afford it and was taught when someone performed a personal service for me it was the proper thing to do. My thoughts on how this pertains to us is. The paxes in many cases dont have cars and are using our services so offen I think they forget we are performing a very personal service for them and should be given a tip for doing it. I'm betting they think about getting a ride is similar to the use of an escalator. So now the question we should be asking ourselves is, is there anything we can do about it and or how to fix it. I usually try to talk with them to remind them I'm not just an uber. I'm an individual person in my own car doing something specifically for them. What do you think?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I do !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

By alcoholics do you just mean people that are drinking?

I’m my experience, the real alcoholics just drive themselves home.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would estimate half the drunks I pick up tip so I would say drunks tip better since my average tip percentage is 34% for 2018. I have one drunk in particular that I pick up often. He tips well so I am always happy to see his name come up on the Lyft ping. If I'm real lucky I get him going to the bar and coming home from the bar.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Haven't figured yet who the alcoholics are, but tips from drunks are hit and miss. Having two pretty sizable colleges in town doesn't help a whole lot. Majority of drunk millennial college kids haven't figured out the art of tipping yet. 

Older drunk people do tend to give pretty nice tips, though.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Generally I don't have to deal with college drunks. We will see what happens this coming spring break. I know restaurant servers hate them because they don't tip so I am guessing it will be the same with ride-share.


----------

